# "CD Rom Drive Error"



## goldeemar247 (May 26, 2010)

I'm having problems with my warcraft discs.

When i put the disc i get the autoplay options, as per usual. But when i click on "play frozen throne" i get a box popping up that says

CD-ROM drive error
Frozen Throne failed to run.
Please make sure your Frozen Throne disc is in your CD-ROM drive, then click on 'Retry'.

I've used both drives, and the frozen throne AND reign of chaos discs, but i'm getting the same message. it won't run the world editor either.

they are legitimate copies of the game, so there should be no problems with that part of it.

has anybody else suffered the same problem, or has any ideas how to fix it. right now i'm thinking of reinstalling and seeing if that makes a difference.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello goldeemar247,

Do any other discs work in the dvd-drive? Are the CD's scratched?


----------



## goldeemar247 (May 26, 2010)

Yes i have Many dics here lots of pc games,but all the games i install in sa dvd rom failed and always says dvd error,please try again.How should i fix it?


----------



## goldeemar247 (May 26, 2010)

here is i installed earlier in my dvd rom.

Ceasar 4 game!!

my dvd-rom reads and after that it says like this!
"No disc inserted.
Please insert the original "Caesar IV" CD/DVD"

How should i fix it?

Please help!!


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

this means your dvd drive is broken 

you can fix it by installing a new drive

if more discs dont work then most likely this is the case


----------



## goldeemar247 (May 26, 2010)

So by installing a new drives is to buy a new CD/DVD-ROM?

is that what my problem is?

and how to re-install it?

thanks for the comment.!!

plss reply!!^^


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

buy a new dvd drive

remove the old one

plug in a new drive

no need to install software for the drive this will be recognized by the computer


----------

